# New S5!



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi all joined the Cervelo family yesterday. Bought a new S5. I love this bike! Real fast and surprisingly comfy.Only have done 7-10 mile test ride but really liked it! Hope it is worth the extra bucks!


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

Very nice. Good luck. The more you ride it the more you will enjoy it. Really fun bike and fast as you mention. My two cents based on my experience. If you purchased left over rival version and you can i recommend you upgrade wheelset and tires as it will change the ride dramatically. Put tape on top of forks to protect it from hitting frame if handle bars swing to one side or other. Don't be afraid to reduce stem spacers below handle bar to try more aggressive fit. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi all, worried I may have made a bit of a mistake with this bike. Went out yesterday and had the bike break loose in a turn. did it again today. I may not be ready for this beast! This is my first road bike and I just happened to stumble on this deal. I am truly afraid of this thing now. As cool as it is I just don't know! Got 10 days to return it. Am contemplating doing that.:cryin:


----------



## black20 (Sep 10, 2012)

What do you mean "the bike break lose". Is it really the bike or the rider? You make it seem like it's a 2000hp dragster


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sure where you live, but I find early spring riding treacherous due to all the sand and gravel on roads from winter. Take your time and learn your roads before you start dragging a knee on the ground on the turns. You are the horsepower...if you are spinning the back tire, I want a b video.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

what I meant was that the back tire slid,and I almost laid it down under the car. After the mtb I ride it does feel like a 2000hp dragster. The mtb is fast but different! This bike feels very unforgiving. I am sure it is me as these guys at cervelo know their stuff! But this is the first time in all the rides I have tested that this happened. Going to take it out for a 10 -20 mile ride tomorrow and see how I feel about it and talk to the owner at the lbs and see what we can do.
Thanks guys this is a hard decision.
Bill


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

You just need more time and experience riding the road (plus as another poster said, early Spring there's lots of sand/dirt on the roads). As you've discovered, hard cornering on a road bike is different and involves a lot of subtlety. You need to find out how to adjust your weight on the bike, *really* weight the outside pedal (not as easy or obvious as it sounds), learn how and when to counter-steer etc. Just takes time. If you got such a sweet deal, I'd stick with it. Easier than trying to find another good deal in a year or so once you learn all these things.

Or... if you're talking about hard braking (reference to laying it down under a car), you need to shift your butt/weight off the back of the saddle when braking that hard. This is even more important on a road bike than on an mtb since the bike is so much lighter.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Check your tire pressure. I cannot understand why bike shops fill tires up the max pressure most of the time. 

Just a thought. I test rode the S5 at interbike last year and I thought it was a very stable bike. Again, I made sure the tires had the correct pressure.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

tire pressure is 100 psi. That is where all of the bikes I rode were. Going for a ride now and heading for the lbs to talk to them.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok fellas, Was off today and took it to the lbs cause it was raining and I was not about to ride this thing in the rain! So talked to the owner of the Bike Doctor in Arnold and he was genuinely concerned. They started their annual tent sale and are VERY busy. He dropped what he was doing and he and his best fitter took me to their speed shop for a pro fit. 2.5 hours later I was on a new bike. was leaving the shop and it was nuts but it stopped raining and the sun came out and man you all were correct!!! Took a 35 mile run and the thing is now SWEET!







 they adjusted the shifters and fit me to the bike. Seat was about 2.5-3" to far back. Inverted the stem for a different posture. Got some real good instruction on riding. I swear it is like a different bike. (OR rider!)I am surely keeping it. I was amazed how fast it went and how well it handled after the fit! What a nice machine and should keep me learning for a LONG time! Another thing the shop did was told me he would take it back without a problem and sell me another one! He really wanted me to get this one right because it is so sweet! 







 Great shop!

I really do appreciate you guys talking me down from the ledge!







 I was truely heart broken over this! 

Thanks again!
Bill


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Is this bike more sensitive to crosswinds, compared to a normal road/ TT bike? Let us know.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't know about any others but today I did about 35 miles and it was blowing probably 10-15 w/20 mph gusts. It felt just fine. Was crosswind at times. I am a newbie so this Can't really compare. I had a great ride though. So glad this worked out for me!


----------



## McGilli (May 20, 2013)

framesti said:


> Is this bike more sensitive to crosswinds, compared to a normal road/ TT bike? Let us know.


No it isn't. I have an S5, and a Felt DA1 for TT and I find both the same in crosswinds. Biggest factor I find on the crosswinds is what profile front wheels you have. I always at least switch the from out to a low profile wheel if the wind is 30kmh/18mph or higher.


----------

